# Going to live in Malaysia



## Bullydogs77 (8 mo ago)

Hello. I am 14 years old french boy and I plan to go live in Southeast Asia later. I am interested in several countries to see which one would be the best for me.

Is it easy to find a job?

Is the cost of living expensive?

Are visas and nationality hard to obtain? 

What are the most interesting cities (which move a lot and have a lot of atmosphere?) 

Is the country dangerous?


----------



## Isha_sharma (7 mo ago)

Best place to live in Malaysia, I just love it


----------

